# What is your armies nemisis?



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

what is your armys nemisis, mine is the vampire counts, ancients in fact :headbutt: :suicide: :drinks: :alcoholic:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

My armies biggest nemesis is my outrageous lack of painting ability.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

against my ogres its got to be high elves asf and high ws are a nightmare
against my empire i struggle against undead fear is a nightmare
my chaos dwarves are yet to face anyone that i can't beat yet so i don't know


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

my empire nemesis are orks never beat them well often

my tomb king is any army that out magics me *cough lizardmen cough*

My khorne any army that is fast and has lots of units.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine is vampire counts as they are nearly all unbrakeable, have rock hard units and can heal


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah mines my mates VC army, usually a good game, used to be HE didnt actually win a single games against them till the new book..


----------



## Dialgar (Sep 7, 2008)

against my HE it has to be dark elves. since their revamp they get hatred against us constantly -_-


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Lizardmen. Their basic troops are just to hard for my skellies to beat, unless it's a war of attrition. Then I just laugh.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

agianst my vamps, high elves, have never ever been able to beat them, not once


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

hmmm with my Empire, any thing that isnt Human.

With my Lizards, any thing with out scales.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

For me its Vampire counts the only army more stubborn than my dwarfs and that scare the hell out of my skaven.
and don't worry green knight ancient's V.C. are a pain in my butt too. don't think its even the army. I played him with my skaven and my screaming bell destroyed its self on turn 1, he then turned up to battlefields and exactly the same thing happened to another skaven player. 
He is just a curse on all armies he faces, that and the luckiest *&%£"£$?""£ I have ever had the fortune to call Bud. lol.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

so true when I vs his Vamps, with my elfs, I lost leadership tests after leadership tests, resolting me geting smashed to bits, But It was so funny. I think it is just his vamps as I drawed with his dark elfs.


----------



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

The bane of my life in any situation is a Giant. Even more so when it's my own. I don't know why I don't give up on the bloody thing, tripping up all over the place


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

eldar and any form of chaos


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Being a TK player, gunline dwarfs are my worst matchup I think.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I cant say i have one in particular. It depends on which race i use but since my VC have been brought up the only army i thing cabale of taking them is a tailor made anti undead dwarf army. Of course GreenKnight, Drax and probably Snorri are all working on ways to beat the dread dead.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

My Druchii have always hated Dwarves, I suppose you'd call it the gunline varient, where 65% of the army stand and shoot and the rest are trollslayers and Ironbreakers to hammer untis that get too close.

Odd fact I've never played against Vampire Counts, so I have a feeling I might struggle there as well.


----------



## fool injected (Sep 14, 2008)

I would have to say Skaven. The lizardmen have a hard time dealing with most horde armies.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Dark elfs are my nemisis for my high elf army, so evenly mached, It makes one sweet game.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Has to be the 80+ bretonian knights army for me. Damn no brainer knight armies


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

How much 80+, how


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Those all knight armies are a bit of a one trick pony though, so they are beatable (having said that they can be very annoying).

At the moment I am really starting to dislike DE, they seem to have so many nasty little surprises....


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

squeek said:


> ...A moment I am really starting to dislike DE, they sem to have so many nasty little surprises....


I almost used to cry for a moment every time Druchii used to get out his DE I could never manage anything but a crushing defeat with my WE. It did get quite funny after the first couple of games though... "this time I shall get at least one of those damn crossbowmen!" ...things like that became a theme for me and it was a great laugh! :laugh:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Dialgar said:


> against my HE it has to be dark elves. since their revamp they get hatred against us constantly -_-


But you have it against them too!!!! :mrgreen:

My High Elf army has trouble against Wood Elves. Specifically, the Hail of Doom Arrow (HODA) :alcoholic::alcoholic:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well the HOD Arrow is a one use only item, so I can pretty much brush that off.

In 2,000 pts, I have trouble with Beastmen and Wood Elves. I just decide to go all out for death dealing in combat (now learning the joys of 2 Tzeentch Sorcerors and Nurgle Sorceror Lord though), and couldn't catch up with them, although when I did, I was able to cause enough damage to destroy those units (Minotaurs, Bestigors, Shaggoths, Treekin, Treemen and Eternal Guard were dead meat for the 3 knight units, but then I'd be fighting an all skirmisher army that could choose the charges, and reduce me to half strength/Panic me.

As I said, I'm now of the Magic Mind, and although the Quagmire spell is rapidly a favourite of mine, I can't actually use it to the best ability against Wood Elves or Beastmen (I4/5, AS typically no greater than 5+).

Vampier Counts don't provide as much trouble any more than the old Army Book, funnily enough. Blood Knights and Vargulfs are the main problems, and having changed to 2 Knights and a Shaggoth, I find myself able to fully counter these units. Not to mention Quagmire being especially useful against Blood Knights, and Buboes being the most annoying spell against those Vampires. The constant raising dead can be a problem, but with 6 Dispel Dice, I can pretty much counter with some effectiveness the Vampires. Power Dice - I have 10 of them - Extremely nasty, and I can usually guarantee getting at least one spell through - Buboes tends to get let through, and I'm content for them to heal the General again. Less dice coming towards me.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

As I have din away for a while, with my stupid computer. I am just re acting my threads, I am starting to have a vendeter against daemons of choas, I think it is the super combat units with flying greater daemons


----------

